# Kindle stuck on screensaver



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

My daughters kindle 3 with special offers
Is stuck on the screensaver. Any advice on what I can 
Do?


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

My coworker's non-SO K3 did that last week. When she plugged it in, there was no indicator light, and I even had her try my cord to make sure that wasn't the issue. Neither of us could figure it out, but when she tried it later, it worked. I realize this doesn't help you fix yours, but hopefully it means yours is a temporary issue as well!

If not, it can't hurt to call customer service-- they're wonderful and should be able to help you one way or another


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For an apparently stuck screen, the thing to do is restart the Kindle:  slide and hold the switch for 30 to 40 seconds.  This will likely clear and gremlins and it will work just fine.

Just letting it sit sometimes will fix it too. . .it's not that it's frozen it's just that it's working on something and can't do two things at the same time.  Eventually it will finish the one and then 'unfreeze'.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I went ahead and called kindle cs and the reset didn't work. So they are sending her another one. She has a white one, will
they send her another white one? They didn't ask and I forgot to mention it. I also mentioned that she had just recently bought a decal girl and 
I guess she would have to get another. She told me she would give me a 25 credit on my amazon account to get another one. My daughter being a teenager was 
like i don't like any of them I like the one I have. I couldn't get her to understand that she better appreciate them sending another and giving her the credit but
she still pouted that she just wanted hers to work. Teenagers!!!!


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

My daughter received her replacement today but they didn't send the Special offers one like she had. They sent the one without ads. I know
that its more expensive but I wanted the deals  but I don't want to go thru the hassle and them sending me another. Have to wonder if they might not
have any KSO left.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> My daughter received her replacement today but they didn't send the Special offers one like she had. They sent the one with ads. I know
> that its more expensive but I wanted the deals  but I don't want to go thru the hassle and them sending me another. Have to wonder if they might not
> have any KSO left.


They sent the one WITH ads? That is the Special Offers one.. If it's without the ads, has she connected to Amazon yet? Because it will show the regular screensavers until it's connected via wifi/3G... If it still doesn't, call them. The engineers can usually get the offers going on the Kindle.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am about to box up my daughter kindle. Should I go online and deregister it?


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

jlee745 said:


> I am about to box up my daughter kindle. Should I go online and deregister it?


I didn't, to ensure that they knew it was mine. They deregistered it once they received it.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

You could just put your info inside the box.  Leaving it registered means your credit card is open for "one click".  If it were me, I would deregister before sending.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with sebat.  Remove all your content with a factory reset and de-register it from your account before putting it in the mail.  If you're using the return label they sent you they'll know it's yours, but, by all means include identifying information if you wish.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks I guess I will deregister it from the website since the device won't come out of sleep mode. I am using their return label.


----------

